# Little Patch of Weeds 2014 Kidding countdown!



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 5, 2014)

I guess I should start a thread as Mr Stork ought to be just around the corner.... If my calculations are correct, we may have kids as early as January 17th! Eeek! I have yet to set up the garage pen (it is on the list of chores for tomorrow!) 

Sorry I don't have any current pics, but our kidding roster starts with the 4 girls I had in with Spartagus when he was on loan...(Now he is here to stay...) 

I think Reese and Spell look ready to sprint to the finish line soon. Both look about how I seem to remember they looked last year, moderate sized udders formed already and puffy girlie parts. Janie isn't so puffy, but she was being pretty secretive about letting me even peek, and Georgia looks pretty tucked up in her parts, so.....

Just a reminder of who is who (old pics from warmer weather) ....Reese






Spell





Georgia





Jane





 All these girls were in with Spartagus from August 25th to October 29th






I am wanting all girls of course!!!.......


----------



## drdoolittle (Jan 6, 2014)

Beautiful goats! :


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 9, 2014)

Lovely goats and lovely photos- especially Reese's. She looks stunning! : )


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you! I happen to think they are beautiful , but I am TOTALLY biased!

All 4 girls look like they are developing nice, moderately sized udders so far. 

Today we tried breeding Ravi with Andy...Not real sure about that as after one good try he was just interested in smelling and wooing....



 


 

Also tried breeding StinkerBelle to Jax. That take clearly looked like a bullseye!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 13, 2014)

I just stopped home for lunch and checked on the girls....

Georgia is acting "bucky" and has some dried up gunk stuck to her lady parts....

Reese has a little bit of white goo....

Spell just looks puffy in her lady parts....

Jane looks like she might have dropped (belly looked a bit hollow at the top, was doing some Lamaze breathing techniques...(or something weird like that)....

 Lotsa healthy babies and not til the weekend when I am home....Oh and all girls please!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 14, 2014)

Your boys are very handsome.  

  waiting for babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks! I am getting antsy....Came home at lunch every day this week...I REALLY hope they go anytime from Friday night to monday so I can be here just in case.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 16, 2014)

At tonights check the girly parts by flashlight since it is dark when we get home....we have a couple that look like the birth canal is elongating or sticking out more...the whole shebang. Reese and Spell both look like that and maybe Jane too, she is smaller and has black coloring back there so harder to tell on her. Georgia doesn't look that obvious, but I think she looked much tamer back there last year than everyone else and I didn't think I saw as much in the way of changes on her.....But everyone has straight lines and a few have small amounts of sticky stuff......udders are filling but no booms.....and of course they all got offended when I took it upon myself to feel said udders as if I owned them...


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 17, 2014)

When you say everyone has "straight lines" what do you mean exactly?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 17, 2014)

Your goats are beautiful! They are going to have some pretty babies!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 17, 2014)

Bloonskiller,

By straight lines, I mean the vulva is stretching out and appears as a straight vertical line. It is usually just a smallish spot/opening below the rectum... while preparing for babies, I have noticed this turns into a straight line that elongates, then as we get even closer sometimes the opening will actually begin to open as the pressure of the kids from the insides increases, until of course, the kids actually do come out said opening.

Goat Whisperer...Thanks! I think so too!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 17, 2014)

I thought that was what you meant, but I wanted to clarify.  I have a nanny that I really have no idea when she is do.  she was running with a Billy when I got her.  if she got bred by him it should be by the 23rd of this month.  she was under conditioned when I got her but she has really put on a gut the last month and it looks to me as if her udder may be filling.  I asked about the straight line because I noticed a dark line running the length of her udder, even though it is not full.  she is also getting puffier in the back.  if she does not have them this month the earliest she is do is toward the end of February since that was the next time she was exposed to a buck.  I never noticed any hanky-panky between them but our barn is not close to the house.  a new buck came to live with us in December and he wants nothing to do with her so I am sure she is bred.  sorry for the long explanation, but thank you for your response.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 18, 2014)

This morning, Reese was "talking" differently and really wanting attention. It looked like she had a contraction while I was watching....I got some heat lamp bulbs and we are going to turn them on in the garage for the nights....


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 19, 2014)

YAY!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## NaturesPace (Jan 19, 2014)

Photos please.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 19, 2014)

I am afraid I am currently limited in my picture taking abilities by my extreme lack of battery power.... apparently the digital camera eats batteries like they are going out of style and the rechargeable batteries no longer hold enough juice for even one pic... I ran through a whole 8 pack of regular batteries in just 2 short picture taking sessions. 

Today we trimmed girls hooves and tried to breed Ravi again......I think I saw some good action  but I guess I will see....She seems to be in heat so we tried it. After the first 2 tries, Andy was like oh hey! maybe some smoochin would be good, and a little ear nibble ....I hope he learns some more romantic and gentlemanly manners soon. He is a nice guy, but not knowing what he is doing he is a bit hard to handle when we are trying to arrange a date for him. I just realized that I smell like him at the moment...not altogether pleasant.....


----------



## woodsie (Jan 20, 2014)

Gorgeous goats you got there…can't wait to see their babies!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 20, 2014)

Nuthin yet.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 23, 2014)

Still nuthin...but Spells udder looks like it is fuller today than yesterday. I am hoping they all wait until Saturday afternoon.....I told them all to throw a few stitches in the back ends so the babies don't fall out , but they all just gave me that dull "I am going to pretend I didn't hear that" look.....


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 23, 2014)

This morning Georgia looked like a big blob with a pretty princess goat head, in the little nest she was sleeping in. She took about 5 minutes contemplating the jump over the board into the outdoor pen. I think she may have trouble getting back out. I had to remove the board for her last year because she gets so big and she is so short...Low riders!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 24, 2014)

Spellbound kidded this morning! A buckskin little girl and a dark little boy, not sure if he is black or brown with a white tail and couple of small white patches (lighting in the garage is pretty dim). I won't be able to see if he has moonspots either until I take him out in the daylight, but I have to go to work. I think they both have blue eyes, in the dark light, it was hard to tell, but both mom and dad have blue eyes, so it is most likely. They were both up and dry when I walked into the garage. I will try and remember to grab some batteries for the camera on the way home tonight after work......


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 24, 2014)

Congrats!!!!!  

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 24, 2014)

yes can't wait to see some pics


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry..no pics yet... I got out of work late and gave a coworker a ride, then promptly forgot to get batteries....


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 25, 2014)

Congrats on the twins.  Can"t wait to see them.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 26, 2014)

OK here you are...pics of Spellbounds babies. The buckskin is her little girl and the chocolate and white cottontailed is the little boy.

Strike a pose!....goat yoga.....





Wearing his heart on his rump......




She looks a lot like her mama




Jumping on mom


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 26, 2014)

The 3 we are still waiting on....

Stinker Jane



Reese


 

Georgia


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 26, 2014)

They are gorgeous! I love it when they jump on mom, its so adorable!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 26, 2014)

Yaay! Congratulations!  That lil girl is sooo cute! And the boy is a 'heartthrob'! He even has the heart on his hind leg to prove it!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 28, 2014)

Georgia kidded today. I came home at lunchtime to find she had had twins. The little buckskin boy was standing around all fluffy and fine. The little girl didn't make it. I found her still wet and cold and did my best to get her going but to no avail. I am terribly sad, but trying to be grateful that Georgia and her other little one are fine. Of course the little girl was a blue eyed chocolate with racing stripes (think giant white Nike swoosh down her whole side) and would have been a keeper.....

Georgia is a world class witch right now, protecting her kid from everything. He is already trying to hang with Spellbounds kids. Spellys little girl happened to think she should be in my arms again and again, while I was trying to get pics of the new kid. So I just gave up and held her while she snoozed in my arms. I was hoping for a girl from Spelly to take the spot Whoa Nellie left....Thinking about it.....

Reese should be any time now. Her udder is much firmer and she is acting nervous. I am most worried about her. Last year, her third kid had her head bent back and we didn't get her out in time. 

Jane did fine last year, but the year before she had a rough kidding and lost her baby.... I hope they both kid while I am on watch....I will feel much better when everyone is done and safe......


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 29, 2014)

Reese had triplets at 3 am. All girls. I guess she got the memo.....One is quite a bit tinier but at the moment is doing fine. Pray they are all OK while I am at work....


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 29, 2014)

Praying for your babies! 

Congrats on Georgia's baby! So sorry about the doe, very sad she didn't make it . 

Congrats on Resse's babies! All girls!  

Will be waiting for updates!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 29, 2014)

Sorry about the one you lost but WOW triplet girls! That is awesome!


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 29, 2014)

ahhh too cute


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 29, 2014)

Baby pics....


Here is all six.....Top buckskin is Spells girl and the bigger chocolate on the left is Spells boy. They are 4 days old and 5# 6oz, 5# 11 oz......Big buckskin baby boy at the bottom is Georgias baby that arrived yesterday 5# 6 oz.......The three across the middle are Reeses girls....chocolate, light buckskin, Chocolate buckskin (this one is TINY! only 1#14 oz!!!!!)....going to weight the other 2 right now.....




The little one is trying to nurse off Georgias boy that is more than 2 times her size.....


 
Reese and her triplet girls


 

Georgias boy





 

Reeses little baby


 



Reeses middle child


 
Reeses chocolate baby, Georgias boy and Reeses middle girl


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 30, 2014)

Awwwwwww!!!!!!! 

Congratulations on all the girls!!!! I'm going down to the barn and telling my does all about the little girls amd its our turn!

So happy for you


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 30, 2014)

They're adorable! Congrats on the triplet does!


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 30, 2014)

congrats on the girls, I can't wait until mine have kids. one of my girls is one day pass her due date and its driving me nuts


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh gosh they are cute! To bad you are so far away, I would love to get one of Resse's does' and Georgias buck! Oh wait, maybe its a good thing you are so far.... my family would probably kill me if I were to bring more goats home! 

I can't wait till our does kid in April/may! Kids are so fun! I just love those little baa's and the way they play! 

You have a beautiful bunch of kids!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 30, 2014)

Although Im not one to laugh or judge....especially since I just bought two more (including another buck when I already have 3!!!) And have two new babies on the ground and 2 more does due in the next couple of weeks! No judgement! 

But you ARE right....Reeses babies are soooooo precious. Especially that lil buckskin one! What a great doe! Hope you breed the same pair again with that kind of fabulous luck!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 30, 2014)

Congrats on the beautiful babies!!!!!!!!  Sorry you lost one though.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 31, 2014)

They are all so cute and adorable.   

I would love to get little goats but we have our hands full with the big ones...... maybe after I win the lottery and an quit my job.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry I forgot to post the weights of the other two trips...They are 3# for the light buckskin little girl and 2# 15oz for the chocolate one.

Georgia has decided that the girls are hers ....not too surprising I guess. She had her kids only hours before and she was helping clean them off when they were born. She particularly loves the little one that is the same pattern and color as she is. I think that baby might actually be chocolate with the light creamy buckskin instead of the black with cream, but she really looks the most like Georgia especially with the cream...... I had to laugh out loud that she insisted that one was hers right from the start. She has had quads the last 3 years so it makes sense that she wants more than just one. Actually the bigger reasons I am letting her have them are that her milk is much easier to let down and I am concerned that the bitty little one get milk fast and easy. Also she is a bit more patient and lets the kids nurse more frequently and for a bit longer than Reese does. Reese loves her kids but she has always, and this year is no exception, stepped away from the kids and not let them nurse very often or very long. Not terrible, but enough to concern me as these kids are smaller than we usually have and not as vigorous about insisting on eating. With Reese I have had to encourage the kids to nurse when she was in the milk stand just so they would get enough or she would walk away or kick them off too soon. And tonight Reese was mad that another kid looked at her and she jumped up and came down right on top of the littlest one. I am worried she will get trampled. 

Both the boys will be sold. I would love to keep Spellbounds little boy....(can't decide on a name)I love his heart on one leg and did I mention that if I look closely, the white mark on the other rear leg looks like an arrow pointing down (to me anyways ) ..... But I have his dad and plan to still use GusGus next year soooo..... I am open to name suggestions... Valentine themed names are totally appropriate ....


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 31, 2014)

Before you even wrote Valentine, I thought it'd be a cute name!
Cupid, Romeo, Bo n' Arrow, Love me Tender, Romance, Prince, King of Hearts, Shakespeare,...somethng with heart on sleeve, since that's what he has! Sooooooo cute!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas! I kind of like Cupid or Romeo, but once he is all grown up, King of Hearts would be cool too.....

I have offered the 2 boys on my local CL.....I am debating letting Spells little girl go too. 

Still no news from Jane....should be getting close. She has an udder already....


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 8, 2014)

Congratulations!!!  Totally adorable...and sorry about the little girl that didn't make it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 11, 2014)

Jane started labor yesterday at 7:30 in the morning, but by 8 I had to take her to the vet because the kid was too big and the head was in the wrong position. I was sure the kid was already gone by the time we got to the vet (45 min away) but they pinched her toe with forceps and she moved so we ended up doing a C section. Jane and the baby are good. Soooo stressful! Good ending! After the first few hours of making her feed the little girl, Jane started in with the talking and licking. I used plastic mesh to close off half the pen so they have a private space to bond in.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh wow! Very wise on your part and many congratulations for healthy mama and baby!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 11, 2014)

So glad to hear it all worked out!!! Always nice to have happy endings. Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 12, 2014)

Glad you got her to the vet in time! Congratulations on the baby!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 12, 2014)

Congrats! And so glad Jane's kid was okay!  That's such a blessing!!  Photos, please, when you get a chance.  Georgia sounds so sweet. It's very nice to have a doe that's good with her- and those that aren't. Wow!- kids. One of my does is a bit -too- clumsy when she has kids and I find myself holding my breath every time she has her hooves up or is moving around her kids when they are sleeping.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the congrats!

Janes baby turned out to be a blue eyed chamoisee with white, little girl! We are thinking of calling her Kaosiddy Jane, since Kalamity Jane is her mom and she sure caused us a sturdy bit of chaos just trying to bring her into this world! The K is to match her mom since I am positive she will be a Stinker Jane #2....Janes kids last year were the biggest little stinkers and so adorable for all their antics! 

Pics will come in a few days...I need to take  a few more then have DS transfer them for me.....

Reese is my most high strung of all my does. If she just sees a kid that isn't hers, she will stop letting her kids nurse.....even if the kid isn't near her, or happens to be nursing from his own mom.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 23, 2014)

Sorry for the delay in pics, but here is Jane and her baby right after her surgery




 


A couple pics from the first day of kindergarden.....


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh, they are so adorable!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 25, 2014)

They are sooo adorable!  Is it terrible that I just want to scoop up the whole lot of babies for a big hug? Then maybe take a few home with me?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 25, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> They are sooo adorable!  Is it terrible that I just want to scoop up the whole lot of babies for a big hug? Then maybe take a few home with me?



You took the words right outta my mouth!  I already have some of my own, though, so you can have 'em.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 26, 2014)

You have really nice looking animals.
Congratulations on the new kids.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone! 

We do frisk visitors as they leave to be sure all babies are accounted for .....

So now I have to come up with names for 3 little girls. I am holding back Reeses triplets. 

The first one is a light chocolate buckskin, pale cream body brown cape and face with cream stripes and wattles and brown eyes. Nice and sturdy, solid little girl.

Next is almost solid chocolate with blue eyes. She is really petite and hops around like a little bunny.

Last is the itty bitty little one, red tinted chocolate buckskin, dark brown cape and facial stripes and body are reddish , some white and blue eyes. very petite, kinda short. I am really wanting a feminine sounding name for her. 

All suggestions are appreciated!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm a little late here..... THEY ARE ADORABLE! They all look so good! Can't wait till we have lil goat running around! I really can't pick a favorite.... They are just to cute! 

I saw the pics on your journal


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 4, 2014)

So adorable, and so many girls!!!     What a wonderfully successful kidding season for you!  I have to get my baby goat fix from kidding threads for at least another two weeks until my girls get started!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

